# Picture of my nails



## CarolfromTX (Jun 11, 2020)

These are all Colorstreet nail strips.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> These are all Colorstreet nail strips. View attachment 109263View attachment 109263View attachment 109262


I'm partial to the blue on your toenails.

Good job all around.


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 11, 2020)

Carol - your hands and toes look beautiful.

Bah, now you have made me sad. My toes (I painted myself) are a disaster. I heard salon are supposed to open tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> These are all Colorstreet nail strips. View attachment 109263View attachment 109263View attachment 109262


They look great! How long do they last in general and are they as durable as regular nail polish?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 11, 2020)

They last up to two weeks. Since my daughter is also my "stylist" and comes over every Sunday for dinner, I change them out weekly. And honestly, after two weeks, they don't look bad. Just a bit worn on the tips. Seriously, they are awesome!! On my toes, they definitely show no wear! It's an amazing product, especially in these oddball times.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 11, 2020)

I echo IrisSenior's entry, in that your hands and nails look beautiful, Carol!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> They last up to two weeks. Since my daughter is also my "stylist" and comes over every Sunday for dinner, I change them out weekly. And honestly, after two weeks, they don't look bad. Just a bit worn on the tips. Seriously, they are awesome!! On my toes, they definitely show no wear! It's an amazing product, especially in these oddball times.


Thank you.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 15, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> These are all Colorstreet nail strips. View attachment 109263View attachment 109263View attachment 109262


They look very nice!!


----------



## katlupe (Jun 19, 2020)

Love them!


----------

